# Apology to Canada



## rightwinger (Jun 12, 2018)

As an American, I am offering a public apology to Canada for the actions of our President


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jun 12, 2018)

Bwwaaaaaahhhhaaaaaaaaaaaa..Too funny...


----------



## toobfreak (Jun 12, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> As an American, I am offering a public apology to Canada for the actions of our President




That's OK, Humdinger Door-Ringer, we already have another snowflake crying his apologies to the EU on another thread for America taking a stand apart from those BUMS.

WE . . .  ARE . . . AMERICANS and America LEADS, it follows NO ONE.


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jun 12, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> As an American, I am offering a public apology to Canada for the actions of our President



As an American, I am rescinding his apology.


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 12, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> As an American, I am offering a public apology to Canada for the actions of our President


As a member of the USMB I'm offering a public apology for rightwinger.


----------



## Toro (Jun 12, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> As an American, I am offering a public apology to Canada for the actions of our President



That's nice, thanks.

But if you had to apologize for all the retarded things Trump does, when would you sleep?


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 12, 2018)

Canada

I would like to excuse our president as momentary craziness on the part of the American people. 
But I’m afraid that craziness is permanent. We have a portion of our population we call the Deplorables. These Deplorables hate minorities, hate non-Christians, hate gays, hate Mexicans and now hate Canadians

I would hope they will eventually go away.....but we are stuck with them


----------



## Rocko (Jun 12, 2018)

I’m an American, and I only speak for me, but I’ve always hated Canadians


----------



## Toro (Jun 12, 2018)

Rocko said:


> I’m an American, and I only speak for me, but I’ve always hated Canadians



And Canadians hate you.  

I mean, you personally.  

Every Canadian has a picture of you on a dartboard, and they throw darts at your picture all day.


----------



## Rocko (Jun 12, 2018)

Toro said:


> Rocko said:
> 
> 
> > I’m an American, and I only speak for me, but I’ve always hated Canadians
> ...



 I would expect as much from ppl who eat French fries with mayonnaise


----------



## petro (Jun 12, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> As an American, I am offering a public apology to Canada for the actions of our President


All couple hundred of them will appreciate that


----------



## harmonica (Jun 12, 2018)

what is the apology for????!
the world owes AMERICA MUCH thanks and the apology


----------



## C_Clayton_Jones (Jun 12, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> As an American, I am offering a public apology to Canada for the actions of our President


The morons who voted for Trump should be apologizing.


----------



## petro (Jun 12, 2018)

I bet this deplorable Canadian loves Trump. 

King of the Yukon.
He broke my previous stereotype of a Canadian, which was...


----------



## Ringel05 (Jun 12, 2018)

Rocko said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...


I bet you use ketchup.........


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 12, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> As an American, I am offering a public apology to Canada for the actions of our President



More of apology tour didn't we have enough of that with Obama?


----------



## Billy_Kinetta (Jun 12, 2018)

Rocko said:


> Toro said:
> 
> 
> > Rocko said:
> ...



We have French friends who swear by that.  Said to try them with mussels.  Delicious.

I have the mussels on tap, waiting.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 12, 2018)

bear513 said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > As an American, I am offering a public apology to Canada for the actions of our President
> ...


Wait until you see the apology tour that Trump warrants


----------



## Wyatt earp (Jun 12, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> bear513 said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...




Not interested in your Bull shit right now , I am searching for who pissed off dalia.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 12, 2018)

Canada

In electing Trump, America revealed its true character
Selfish, mysoginistic, untrusting, hateful and uncaring 

We deserve what we got
The rest of the world does not


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jun 12, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> As an American, I am offering a public apology to Canada for the actions of our President



*Toronto Is To Run To*

Canada should apologize to us for letting in draftdodgers during the Vietnam War.  As a combat veteran, I really resent that nobody brings that up when told, "We are betraying our firmest ally!"


----------



## miketx (Jun 12, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> As an American, I am offering a public apology to Canada for the actions of our President


Most cowards and appeasers do the same thing.


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 12, 2018)

The Sage of Main Street said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > As an American, I am offering a public apology to Canada for the actions of our President
> ...


Even Canada realized Vietnam was an unnecessary war


----------



## Mikeoxenormous (Jun 13, 2018)

Toro said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > As an American, I am offering a public apology to Canada for the actions of our President
> ...


If you are offended by what President Trump does, and don't like it, why the fuck are you still here? Cuba the Socialist Utopian Dream was opened so people like you can go there..Why aren't you there?  Because stupid fucks like you can never be happy, so must FORCE your misery upon the rest of US...


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 13, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Canada
> 
> I would like to excuse our president as momentary craziness on the part of the American people.
> But I’m afraid that craziness is permanent. We have a portion of our population we call the Deplorables. These Deplorables hate minorities, hate non-Christians, hate gays, hate Mexicans and now hate Canadians
> ...



All 25 of them


----------



## iamwhatiseem (Jun 13, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...



Started by the French


----------



## sparky (Jun 13, 2018)




----------



## rightwinger (Jun 13, 2018)

Canada

Please forgive our president
He was raised as a selfish, egotistical brat whose own parents could not tolerate him and shipped him off to military school
He has a short attention span and limited social skills
He created a cartoon character called TRUMP and low information Americans were dumb enough to vote for him


----------



## Bruce_T_Laney (Jun 13, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Canada
> 
> I would like to excuse our president as momentary craziness on the part of the American people.
> But I’m afraid that craziness is permanent. We have a portion of our population we call the Deplorables. These Deplorables hate minorities, hate non-Christians, hate gays, hate Mexicans and now hate Canadians
> ...



Stop it!

They only hate 99.999999% of the world and the rest they do not care about!

Now please know Canadians do not care what someone says and are not like the Snowflake in the White House and in fact if you mess with Canadians too much, well expect a wall to built from snow this winter with a sign that says " America Sucks! " ...


----------



## rightwinger (Jun 13, 2018)

Bruce_T_Laney said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > Canada
> ...


Canada should build a wall like in Game of Thrones

Trump reminds me of a White Walker


----------



## Mr Natural (Jun 13, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> Trump reminds me of a White Walker




More like an orange walker.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jun 13, 2018)

rightwinger said:


> The Sage of Main Street said:
> 
> 
> > rightwinger said:
> ...


*The 2-S Deferment Was an Unnecessary Anti-War*

The unpatriotic sissyboys who ran away to college took our country from us and took over the narrative.


----------



## The Sage of Main Street (Jun 13, 2018)

iamwhatiseem said:


> rightwinger said:
> 
> 
> > The Sage of Main Street said:
> ...


*Journey to the End of the Night*

Whose decadence made them let it get away.  Next they would lose terrorist Algeria, giving the jihad its first victory since 1453.


----------



## Skull Pilot (Jun 13, 2018)

The only time I would apologize to Canada is if Alec Baldwin had actually moved there


----------

